# Looking for Ruby Horsethief Info???



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

Ruby/Horsethief is a nice float, no whitewater at all. Even with out that it is a beautiful run. There is good camping at Cottonwood and Black Rock. Each area has multiple spots, sign in at the put in at Loma and see where others might be camping. Loma is the best put in, which is about 2 miles west of Fruita, arrange your shuttle to the Westwater put in to avoid break ins. Make sure to bring the groover and a fire ring. Also wood can be sparce at black rock so forage for it earlier. As for hikes there is great hiking in Mee Canyon and Rattlesnake Canyon. Mee has hoodoos and great geology within about two miles from the river. Rattlesnake is a bit longer, probably about 5 miles, but there is a large concentration of arches in that area. This is a great mellow float and can be very enjoyable. You may want to avoid weekends to insure camping spots are available.


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

Also here is a website to check out. http://www.rmskc.org/places/colo-l-w.html


----------



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

Pretty much what he said ^.. If you set up your shuttle through Rimrock in Fruita (They may not be in service for the season yet) you can park your cars there for security. We usually have them put us in at the Loma boat launch and skip the flat boring section leading in to the run. Rattlesnake canyon is a long hike (1st big canyon on the left when you begin downstream) we never made it to the arches, the trail fades out towards the end and we ran out of time. If you are doing a one nighter Blackrocks is just a little over halfway. If you are doing a two nighter I would recomment Cottonwoods on the 1st night (it is located on a long left hand bend with a large grove of cottonwoods hence the name) and the beach on the left side at McDonald canyon the second night. You can stop at McDonald canyon on the right and hike up and see indian pictographs and petroglyphs and then do a hard ferry accross the river to get to the campsite. The BLM has a good map of that section with all the campsites listed as well.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Best not to leave a car at Loma, I've heard of breakins.
Get on early for your second day, I've pushed hard into a brutal headwind for something like 5 hours to get out from black rocks.


----------



## AndTheLab (Mar 19, 2006)

Ruby/ horsetheif should be beautiful in an a couple of weeks. The creek coking out of Mee canyon might be running warm wit some good pools to relax in. On the weekends black ro cks can get pretty full. If all the spots ther are taken, Knowles canyon has a spot just a liitle further down on river left. The only place where you can find more arches in one area other than rattlesnake canyon is Arches N.P.. The hike from the bottom is pretty difficult though. I did this trip last April in a canoe and it was perfect.


----------



## Tylermon (Jan 27, 2004)

*BLM website*

Not sure of the address, but the BLM has a great river map of ruby horsetheif. I printed it off one time and it was very helpful for a weekend canoe trip. showed lots of camps and good side canyons. Researh BLM for the site, good luck and have a blast. 
-Tyler


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

The best hike i have done there is to the rim at black rocks. We got to the top in about 20 - 30 minutes for sunrise and it was awesome. great trail up. Just walk toward the wall and you can see the stacked up rocks at the top. There are lots of game trails and you just follow them up and it gets fairly developed. There is another nice hike out of mee corner, before Mee Canyon. it goes up high as well. Cottonwood is really nice because it is before the train comes in. Rattle snake will be fine for a group of four. With kids there is a nice pinch point to hike to in less then a mile. There is a nice stopping point just over a mile at a dramatic igneous looking canyon. Once you climb around that you are in for a long hike to the Arches. I did not make it either. Bull Canyon is nice but the landing is rough. The canyon is about 50 yards before you cliff out. Mee Canyon last fall looked like a super fund site with the Tamarisk mitigation. I appreciate what they are doing but it looked grim. There is a camp at the mouth of the creek, bottom of rapid, that is good for four. It will be tough to get a raft up into the mouth of the creek. It was great with canoes. The best kid campsite at black rocks is Number 9 Down low, big bay on river left. really nice low angle beach. other wise #4 above the the big rocks is nice for a small group. 

Peter


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

LSB said:


> Get on early for your second day, I've pushed hard into a brutal headwind for something like 5 hours to get out from black rocks.


Second!!!! I got totally stuffed after just 4 miles on day one on my first trip down there. It was impossible to make down river progress. Got started before sun up to finish the other 23 miles the next day. I thought I was going to get stuck and miss work on Monday. 

It's a great float though. Just realize with all the flat water, you are at the mercy of the wind gods.


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

Maybe you already know about it but just a heads up about the new user fees for the put in also... good mbuzz link



http://www.mountainbuzz.com/viewtopic.php?t=7543&highlight=ruby


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

*Loma boat ramp fees*

there are no fees for the Loma boat ramp. thread below is incorrect. BLM Grand Junction 970-244-3000


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

Unfortunatly, the thread is correct. This fee is through the DOW for visiting a SWA. The loma boat launch is an SWA. It's not a BLM deal, call the DOW if you have questions.

http://wildlife.state.co.us/ShopDOW/AppsAndLicenses/HabitatStamp/

http://wildlife.state.co.us/LandWater/StateWildlifeAreas/swa.htm




Loma Boat Launch SWA 
Printable Map | Interactive Map 





County: Mesa 
Region: Northwest 
Location: I-70 to Loma exit No. 15, turn south to Frontage Road, proceed 1/2 mile southeast to the Colorado River. 
Elevation: 4,300 
Acreage: 
Hunting: Waterfowl 
Fishing: Warmwater; some of the best catfishing in the state 
Recreation: Boating, floating, photography, wildlife watching; provides access to lower Colorado River. 
Facilities: First aid in Fruita, approximately 4 miles. Limited parking, pit toilets, and natural boat launch area. 
Restrictions: PLEASE PACK OUT ALL TRASH! 
Comments: Most riverbottom property along CO Rvr is privately owned, so area enables wildlife enthusiasts & boaters to float downstream to Westwater (Utah) Ranger Station through magnificient Ruby & Horsethief Canyons. 

Users of wildlife areas are reminded to check current hunting, fishing, and land use regulations when planning to use an area for any purpose. (7/12/02) 


Select Another SWA


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

*Loma Boat ramp fees*

not to be argumentative,.. but after my second call to the BLM office (number above) they assured me that the "MOU" (memorandum of understanding) between the BLM and the DOW excludes the Loma Boat Ramp from the required DOW habitat stamp required for use in State Wildlife Areas. The DOW 303-297-1192 is checking to verify that is correct and will notify me of their findings, BLM also provided the local Loma boat ramp official, Gene Arnesen
970-244-3020 to contact with additional concerns. Since "breaking the law" is the last thing on my mind, I will get this matter resolved once and for all and post the outcome.


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

save your stamp money ($10 a head) and buy more beer. Ted at the DOW, number above, has confirmed NO HABITAT STAMP is required at the Loma boat ramp for launching purposes. 
Running the canyon Easter weekend with a Westwater run on Monday...let the season begin!


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

thanks for doing the research. i didnt care since i have a fishing license but i was ready to have passengers buy them to avoid the hassel at the launch. i wonder what is with the exception? come to think of it, i have always seen blm rangers there and not dow. i wonder if it is for jurisdiction reasons.


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

yeah, thanks for clearing that up,mrkyak... 8)


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info on the habitat stamp. Of course I bought four stamps before those notes in the thread came up. Oh well... no big deal.


----------



## Western Slope WaterMan (Mar 18, 2004)

Cheers for clearing it up. As the originator of the previous thread, I thought I'd chime in. I had called the DOW office prior to posting, and the lady assured me that yes, a fee was required. 
Something told me that she really didn't know for sure, :roll: but I don't think the government is in the habit of saying, "No, no, don't pay us." 
Thanks again for the research and clarification.
WaterMan


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

A cancellation has opened up four slots on the Westwater permit on Monday April 17th. We have two rafts, four people, well experienced, on board now. Permit fees are paid, no reimbursement needed. The two prior nights will be on Ruby Horsetheif. It'd probably be best if children stay at home. Join us if you can.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I will probably see you guys down there. I'd love to ditch work and hit westwater with you guys, but I can't. Damn work! 4 days on the river sounds great!

Enjoy!


----------

